# Các dịch vụ của Giặt sấy giá rẻ



## giatsaygiare (4/12/20)

*Các dịch vụ của Giặt sấy giá rẻ*

Vệ sinh giày: đừng tự vệ sinh tại nhà bằng xà phòng và bàn chải cứng, sau đó mang giày phơi nắng nữa. Bạn đang tự mình phá hỏng đôi giày yêu của mình đó. Với dịch vụ Vệ sinh giày cao cấp bằng máy hấp chuyên dụng cùng dung dịch Jason Markk, đảm bảo giữ được vẻ đẹp và tuổi thọ lâu dài cho giày của bạn.







Giặt hấp: những chất liệu càng cao cấp thì càng cần có phương pháp xử lý chuyên biệt. Đảm bảo không gây co rút hay hư hỏng cho món đồ của bạn. Cùng trải nghiệm dịch vụ Giặt hấp với trang thiết bị chuyên dụng cùng dung môi Diversey (NO – PERC), an toàn cho đồ và cả người dùng.




Ngoài ra Giặt sấy giá rẻ còn cung cấp các dịch vụ: Giặt giày sneaker Quận 7 , vệ sinh máy lạnh, vệ sinh nệm, rèm, thảm sofa. Liên hệ ngay hotline: 0332.666.772 để được tư vấn kĩ hơn nhé!


----------

